# Top 5 security vulnerabilities



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

During the craziness of the crash and the server move, we fell a bit behind on the latest security issues. This link to PC Mag's Security Watch will catch us up a bit:

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1622148,00.asp


----------

